# Young Thugs Learn a Hard Lesson...Part 2



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I can't believe this article actually came out of the Cleveland Plain Dealer...this guy must have to really defend his views in the news room...



> *The legal gun won this fight *
> Wednesday, April 25, 2007
> Kevin O'Brien
> Plain Dealer Columnist
> ...


Here's another more typical article..thugs families want justice:



> *Outside Wells' home Tuesday night, a crowd of about 50 people gathered to mourn Arthur "Ace Boogie" Buford, whom Wells killed during the attempted robbery...
> ...Most of those gathering there are teenagers, and they are angry, shocked and sad. They say that no matter what police and court officials say, Buford never did anything wrong...
> ...Buford was on probation for robbery, said Lt. Thomas Stacho, police spokesman. He had robbed a couple of guys just five blocks away from Wells' house in August 2006.
> *.


That's right, pulling a gun on a man is doing nothing wrong...

Here's the rest of the article:



> *Shooting sparks neighborhood anger
> Vigil held at house where teen was killed *
> Wednesday, April 25, 2007
> Gabriel Baird
> ...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

It is a sad state of affairs when a large group of people are so blind with prejudice and hate they are not only willing, but gladly overlook the criminal actions of one and go after a man who was minding his own business and was forced into a life or death situation and chose life.:smt076

p.s Anyone that has a middle name in quotes is most likely a criminal.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I told you yesterday that Ace Boogie Buford was a pillar of the community and loved by all. Probation for robbery? Why there must be some mistake. He just wanted directions to get home. These morons make me sick.:vom:


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Maximo said:


> p.s Anyone that has a middle name in quotes is most likely a criminal.


LOL...Isn't that the truth :smt023


----------

